# Cabo San Jose Area



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Hey all, the wife and I are looking to permenantly retire in Mexico and am looking at the Cabo San Jose area. Anyone know of any good locations in that area? I am looking at residency and need to be by good golfing while my wife really just wanted the pretty views. We are looking at spending in the low 250-300s but really want top dollar space.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. We 'mainlanders' don't know much about coastal tourist towns, so I hope someone with some information on Cabo San José will come on board and answer your questions. That part of Mexico is a world away from us and very, very different.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Are you set on that area? Baja is a very long and diverse peninsula with lots of options. There are some places where that amount of money won't buy you much but others where you can have an ocean front palace. Don't just base your retirement home purchase on a vacation trip. That part of Baja gets very, very hot in the summertime and I have met many here on the peninsula who bought there in late Fall/Winter/early Spring, thinking it was the greatest place on the planet.

That is, until summer arrived... 

Maybe that works for you but I suggest you rent a vacation home there this summer; at least for a month and better if for two to three months. Then you can decide if it really is your dream location based on some real time living experience *BEFORE* you put any money down on a place you may have trouble selling later if you have regrets.

Just my dos centavos

YMMV


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is excellent advice. As much as I like Mazatlan, for example, I couldn't live there in the summer and fall months; even if I could afford to air condition an entire house. We've had folks from Lake Chapala move to the coasts and return after a couple of summers. Two couples came back this year and they have lived in Mexico for years and should have known better than to buy. Close friends bought, then sold on the coast, got fed up and returned to Oregon 'temporarily'. They bought there, remodeled too much, can't sell, want to come back to Lake Chapala but are trapped in Oregon now.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Today seems to be a time where renting makes more sense until one is absolutely sure that "here" is where you want to live for the next XX years. Those bargains out there aren't going away and there is a lot of evidence indicating that prices may even drop more this fall.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

I just spent a few weeks in the are in Baja and it was amazing. (edited by moderator - possible promotional intent)


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

This is sounding more and more like a real estate pitch...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is also wandering off topic.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Sorry all wasn't trying to wander off topic.. really just trying to figure out all of my options.. will post new thread to duke it out between the building vs. renting vs. buying vs. resort lifestyle.. GAME ON! haha


----------

